# How Many Quarts of Oil ?



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

I just got my oil cartridge and 5 gal bucket of 134 for the trans

How many quarts of 30wt doe sthis thing take in the motor? 5?


----------



## Lynn Patrick (Jul 24, 2006)

I like to check tractordata.com for oil capacities & lots of other info. Oh, it's 6 quarts!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep, 6 quarts! On the trans - pull out the bottom bolt on the inspection cover (the round one with the tranny dipstick in it). Fill until you see oil just starting to ooze out of the hole. Put the bolt back in and you are full.
Do you have an I&T FO-4 manual? TSC and the like stores have them - well worth the money.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I always put back about 5.5 gallons at the most of the 134D fluid for the tranny/hydraulic cavity. 6QTs is right for the flat 4, make sure to use a decent oil and I use the Napa Gold filters. Make sure you replace your gaskets on your drain plugs (get em cheap locally or from Don at www.just8ns.com) ---

Second the wonderful FO-4 manual....get one!


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

No manuals yet. I plan on gettin ghtem ASAP

I put the new axle nut on the back tire this weekend and it would not grab. The axle threads are FUBAR. I put the new nut on as tight as possible with tire off the ground and tacked it with a mig. No more wobble.

The sludge in the bottom of the oil pan was NASTY! I put the new oil filter in and added 5 qts Penzoil 30wt HD.

Grease zits, trans fluid, o rings, seals etc are for next weekend...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Did you already do the hydraulic/tranny flush? You talk about nasty cleanout.....if you are draining the 134D or straight fluid in hyd/trans area, remove the bolts on the rear of the PTO area. Pickup up new gaskets for PTO seal etc and then remove (or if not flushing again --- which you should anyway...you can park nose down in a small decline or hill) --- flush out all of the crud, muddy grease debris and everything else in their --- feel like a proctologist on a bad day... usually flush out with kerosene or diesel and clean, pressure wash, flush again, then and only then refill with hydraulic trans fluid. Use straight weight for weaker lifts and such and newer stuff for tight machines.

Remember to get a bunch of gaskets for oil filter, seals, drains from your shop just8ns just to have available when you need em.

thanks,
Andy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Remember - there are THREE places to drain the tranny fluid! Under the transmission, under the pump and under the rear end. A good flush with Diesel is beneficial, too!


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Did you already do the hydraulic/tranny flush? You talk about nasty cleanout.....if you are draining the 134D or straight fluid in hyd/trans area, remove the bolts on the rear of the PTO area. Pickup up new gaskets for PTO seal etc and then remove (or if not flushing again --- which you should anyway...you can park nose down in a small decline or hill) --- flush out all of the crud, muddy grease debris and everything else in their --- feel like a proctologist on a bad day... usually flush out with kerosene or diesel and clean, pressure wash, flush again, then and only then refill with hydraulic trans fluid. Use straight weight for weaker lifts and such and newer stuff for tight machines.
> 
> Remember to get a bunch of gaskets for oil filter, seals, drains from your shop just8ns just to have available when you need em.
> ...


Pressure Wash ?????? Do u mean squit it inside the trans with a pressure washer?

When I fill with Diesel do I engage the system to move around or just fill wait a few minutes and drain?

The oil look spretty clean its just milky from water. But I have not seen the bottom on the pan. LOL!

Just ge the little o'rings for the drain plugs right?


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Remember - there are THREE places to drain the tranny fluid! Under the transmission, under the pump and under the rear end. A good flush with Diesel is beneficial, too! *


Yep. I found those yesterday.

Do I drain/flush in a particular order. I assume to the lowest to highest working from mid section back to axle..

Is that correct?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I just drain from front to back. When I flushed, I ran the diesel through for a few minutes, then drained it out of the center first, then front, then back. After I flushed it, I left the drain plugs off, and took a garden sprayer filled with diesel and "hosed it down" through the side inspection cover to get the chunkies off. Let it "drip dry" for 2-3 hours, close everything back up and fill. I use HyTrans fluid from TSC. In the warmer areas, you can use the GL.


----------



## MrH (Sep 19, 2006)

And what oil filter do you get at the local auto parts to fit the 8n?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Some handy numbers from my personal 8N journal:

Oil filter is Napa Gold 1010 
Napa part - fuel bowl gasket is 730-9506 (stock up on a few)
Champion H-12 or Autolite AL437 plugs 
Ford MC-134D hydraulic oil or 90w mineral oil. The modern equivalent of 90w oil is TSC Traveller brand GL-1 or NAPA part number 65-205.


----------

